# Temp Gauge Placement?



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok need to have some idea as where to put my temp gauge on the 02.....i have seen pictures of ones placed infront of the shifter but i can not do that on the 02 as there is not enough room. thought about below the key switch, even thought about the handle bars as i seen done but when i took the plastic off there isn't enough room were the cables and such run...I would really like some input here as i have to get the bike back together for a run,


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

how about these 2 alternatives

1. 
wood butcher's mod
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1346



2. 
and here's another way


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes looks really good, but i don't have snorks at this time, but in a later date...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

doh! wood butcher's mod then!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

any others suggestions? somebody here has had to put a temp gauge in a 02/03 prairie


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've bought the material but don't have it installed yet. The temp gauge I bought fits perfectly inside a 1-1/2" pvc 45. I have different mounting options available to me because of the way my snorks are mounted. 










I plan on drilling the plate the snorks are mounted to just to the left of the left side snorkel and mount a short piece of pvc with a threaded adapter and put the 45 at the top so the gauge faces directly at me. I do like the way the gauges are mounted in the pic phree posted. The only bad part about that type of mounting is you have to come out of the snorks somewhere with the wires that run the guage. I'm sure it could be siliconed to be water tight but that would increase the possibility of a water leak into your snorkel system.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Any other suggestions that don't involve SNORKELS? i want snorks but don't have time to install them at this time...i like the PVC idea just don't know where to install it, would it make sense to drill a hole say where the snorkel would go and use the PVC idea till i snorkel it and put a Y in for the gauge like wood's?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

for wood butchers you dont need snorkles it goes on your handle bar pod the front side of it


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Dang it man i feel stupid now.......I did not see the first link from phree... dang that will work, all i was seeing was the picture of the snorkels and the temp mod. wooow maybe i can run to the store now.........oh yeah here is the gauge


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

parts are gottin i'll have pics for everyone


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

good luck


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

well got installed, and drove it 63 miles and the gauge is still working, Also when i had it apart i toodkthe radiator out to clean it....Where the fan is located against the radaitor it was FULL of mud....cleaned this i now i do not over heat..

The first couple pics is what is needed.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, what temps did it get to?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

well i left the fan switch off and the temp light came on at 240 and i turned the fan on and the temp went to 200 with out riding it and when i started to ride it it went to 190 but it was 49 outside


----------



## mastergrader007 (Oct 30, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> how about these 2 alternatives
> 
> 1.
> wood butcher's mod
> ...


 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm this ***** makes me horny!!!!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

to the guy that did the cat,where did you exit the wires an sensor for that guage setup?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't see where you used the bud light can?


----------

